# سؤال عن مهام Project Engineer



## أحمد الشاذلي يوسف (21 مارس 2008)

*سؤال عن مهام Project Engineer*

أرجو من الأخوة الأفاضل إفادتي عن جميع مهام Project Engineer
حيث أنني سأتولى قريبا هذه الوظيفة وأتمنى أن أعرف كل شيء عنها من أهل الخبرة الزملاء الأفاضل


----------



## أحمد الشاذلي يوسف (21 مارس 2008)

الإخوة الأفاضل أرجو الإفادة عن جميع مهام Project Engineer
حيث أنني سأكون في هذه الوظيفة بعد حوالي شهر من الآن 
رجاء الإهتمام وسرعة الرد .


----------



## الزعيم2000 (21 مارس 2008)

أخى الحبيب 
أعتقد أنه مسمى أخر لوظيفة مدير التنفيذ أو Construction Manager 
فهو المهندس المسئول عن كل ما يتعلق بالمشروع *فنيا *فقط :
لوحات تنفيذية - تنسيق الموقع - التنسيق بين مهندسى الموقع -............
أما النواحى المالية فهى من إختصاص من هو أعلى منك فى المرتبة ( مدير المشروع )


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (21 مارس 2008)

تم دمج الموضوعين لانهما بهدف واحد

اخونا الفاضل احمد الشاذلي

في ما هو واقع بالمشاريع 
ان ال orgnization chart تختلف لكل مشروع عن الاخر
وتختلف مسئوليات المسمى الوظيفي بالتبعية

فقد يكون بمشروع ما :
مدير مشروع
ومدير تنفيذ
ومدير منطقة
ثم مهندس الموقع

واحيانا لايكون الا 
مدير مشروع 
ثم مهندس الموقع

وهكذا يختلف الهيكل التنظيمي للمشروع حسب حجمه
وبالتالي تختلف توزيعات المهام حسب هذا الهيكل ايضا

بمعنى لو مشروع صغير نسبيا سيكون مهندس المشروع مسئولا عن اعمال 
اكثر من الاعمال الموكله لمهندس المشروع في مشروع بحجم كبير

و لو انك تسأل عن مهندس المشروع المقاول كعموم وتقريبيا
فهو المهندس المسئول عن اعمال التنفيذ بالمشروع

من حيث توزيع العمالة ومن حيث طلب المواد المستخدمة و ايضا مواكبة الاعمال مع البرنامج الزمني والذي قد يأتيه تقارير باللحاق بالبرنامج او عدمه من مهندس التخطيط والمتابعة وهو مسئول ايضا عن تجهيز الاعمال المستقبلية لفتح العمل بالموقع مثل طلب مخططات الورشة التي يعتمدها المكتب الفني من المشرف وايضا متابعة مقاولي الباطن ان وجدوا بالموقع و يمكن ان يقوم بحصر الاعمال من خلال المساعدين المساحين سواء لاعمال مقاولي الباطن او لاعمال شركته وايضا يكون مسئولا عن المشرفين الفنيين لديه بالموقع وتوزيعهم ومتابعتهم وهكذا

وانصح ان كنت ستتسلم مهام وظيفة Project Engineer في شركة ما
ان تطلب من المسئولين بالشركة توصيفا وظيفيا لمسئوليات الوظيفة
حتى تكون على بينة 

لان الواقع بالمشاريع
هو تحميل المهندس قدر ما يمكن الى ان يقول " مش قااااااادر خلااااص " :7:

الا ان تكون الشركة محترمة وبها هيكل تنظيمي فعلي وليس شكلي بالمشاريع المختلفة بها

اما ان كان العمل بمكتب استشاري للاشراف
فمهندس الموقع له مسئوليات اخرى تماما
ارجو توضيح ان كنت تريد ذلك

وفقكم الله
​


----------



## أحمد الشاذلي يوسف (21 مارس 2008)

*شكر واجب*

شكرا للإخوة الأفاضل على الإهتمام وعلى المعلومات القيمة وجزاكم الله خيرا ...


----------



## ام نورا (22 مارس 2008)

سيدي الفاضل قبل استلامك لمهام عملك ينبغي ان توقع على ما يسمى Job Description 
والذي يحدد مهام عملك ومسئولياتك 
ومن مسئولك المباشر ومن ضمن مسئوليتك من افراد الكادر
والذي يكون مشابها لما ارفقه كمثال 
وحسب طبيعة المشروع الذي تعمل ضمن كادره 
والمفروض ان يكون معلن عنه عند طلبهم للمهندس اذا كان للشركة موقع على النت
وهذا بالتاكيد يوضح الرؤية كثيرا ويسهل عليك التعامل مع التنظيم لان النقاط على الحروف
والمحترفون عادة يطلبون الاطلاع على هذا المستند قبل التوقيع على العقد والشركات المحترفة ايضا تطالبك بالتوقيع على مهام عملك قبل مباشرتك بها​

Position: Project Engineer – Design and Construction
Role Summary: Project engineer responsible and accountable for the delivery of projects and studies to the process-based manufacturing industry .
Lead and co-ordinate a multi-discipline project team to deliver project design and construction to an exceptionally high standard and ensure industry Best Practice is applied during the delivery process.
Will involve managing project definition, detailed engineering design, procurement, construction management, commissioning activities as well as all project management activities associated with delivering projects to client business constraints.
The right individual will be a self starter, able to effectively develop and present technical options, communicate effectively at all levels within an organisation and have a high level commercial awareness. A strong understanding of UK Health & Safety Management applied to construction and process manufacturing is required.​ 
This specific project role would be primarily and mainly be located within our Coventry office, however extended visits to site in scotland would be required.​ 
Main Duties 
• Responsible to the CEL Project Manager
• Day to day liaison with the client Project Manager
• Managing SHE issues relevant to assigned projects
• Control of capital budgets
• Control of manhour budgets
• Control of site construction management activities – safety, progress, quality, cost
• Coordination of the various site departments ensuring the timely receipt of information as well as communication of progress
• Technical leadership and coordination within project teams
• Project planning and managing earned progress
• Maintenance of project risk registers
• Ensuring Key Performance Indicators are controlled
• Reporting project progress and key issues
• Manage customer satisfaction to consistantly high standards
• Seek ways to continuously improve the level of project services delivered​ 
• Good working knowledge of Safety, Health and Environmental issues associated with manufacture and construction within operating sites
• Managed multi-disciplined engineering and design teams
• Strong appreciation of process, building & civil, mechanical, electrical and Instrument & Control engineering disciplines
• Specification and procurement of plant, equipment and installation work packages 
• Proven track record in completing project assignments within agreed constraints
• Proven track record project engineering and managing projects​


----------



## alnasser73 (25 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لود ات اشكر الاخوة الافلضل على المجهود والمعلومات الطيبة المذكورة
واتفق مع المهندس اشرف فى ان اى شركة تحمل المهندس حتى اخر نفس به, واما ان يترك المهندس الشركة ظنا منه انه يوجد شركة احسن او عمل احسن او يطالب بزيادة فى المرتب او طلب معاونين له
والنصيحة انه المهندس هو الوحيد الذى يملك الى اى مدى يمكن تحديد مجهوده, كما انه لا يوجد اى مال يوازى مجهود زائد تقوم به لان ذلك يؤثر على عدد سنين استمرارك بسوق العمل, وهذا لا يعنى اننى ضد العمل الاضافى للحاق ببرنامج زمنى. وهنا ياتى راى العضو ام نورا
فلابد من يكون لكل عضو فى فريث العمل مهام محدده واضحة وتتناسب مع امكانية العضو
وانصح اى مهندس حديث التخرج او خبرة ان يضع مبادئ وقواعد له فى التفاوض والعمل ويكون بها سماحية 
واعتقد ان ذلك ينبع من الشخصية قبل الوظيفة
شاكر للجميع الاصغاء واعتذر عن الاطالة, ولكن هذا من نبع خبرة قليلة فى العمل


----------



## سماح_محمد (12 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hatem wahab (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لجميع المهندسين على مهام مهندس الموقع


----------

